# How to perform a 8 weeks on 4 weeks off cycle



## yourawatse (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello,
I am Francois from Belgium and you have to forgive my writing in English, it is not so good.
I am training with heavy weights since 2 years and have done 2 cycles with Susta and Deca (400 Deca and 1000 Susta weekly for 12 weeks in one cycle).
I would now learn something about the 8 weeks on and 4 weeks off type of cycle. Do I do 8 weeks heavy cycling and after that lower the dosis for again 4 weeks? And then start all over again? Or do I cycle 8 weeks/Lower dose for 4 weeks and four weeks off? Please help me with this.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2007)

Using that much gear, after 4 weeks "off" you wouldn't even have gotten rid of the drugs in your system much less recouperated. You may as well stay on year round, at those doses you must be very big - why not lower it 25% and just stay on all the time.


----------



## yourawatse (Dec 31, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Using that much gear, after 4 weeks "off" you wouldn't even have gotten rid of the drugs in your system much less recouperated. You may as well stay on year round, at those doses you must be very big - why not lower it 25% and just stay on all the time.



Thanks very much for the advice, it sounds good to me. I will follow it!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Jan 2, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Using that much gear, after 4 weeks "off" you wouldn't even have gotten rid of the drugs in your system much less recouperated. You may as well stay on year round, at those doses you must be very big - why not lower it 25% and just stay on all the time.



Was that a joke...? I've only done a couple cycles but can it be good on your body to stay on all the time, could it?  I would think not! To stay on for a longer period of time would mean to lower your doses?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2008)

8 on 4 off IS all the time. Even 8 on 8 off is not really time on time off, why? Because the half life of the drug needs time to retard.

A lower dose 8 on 10 off, or 8 on 12 off would be a bit more typical. If the subject is not concerned with ever having children and is getting the blood work done (questionable here because I don't know the person), then it doesn't much matter.

All personal preference, but being on year round for 99.5% of the people out there is no panacea of magical results that would not otherwise be obtained without normal cycling. Many people who are on year round, for years on end, don't look all that great.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jan 5, 2008)

yourawatse said:


> Hello,
> I am Francois from Belgium and you have to forgive my writing in English, it is not so good.
> I am training with heavy weights since 2 years and have done 2 cycles with Susta and Deca (400 Deca and 1000 Susta weekly for 12 weeks in one cycle).
> I would now learn something about the 8 weeks on and 4 weeks off type of cycle. Do I do 8 weeks heavy cycling and after that lower the dosis for again 4 weeks? And then start all over again? Or do I cycle 8 weeks/Lower dose for 4 weeks and four weeks off? Please help me with this.



That seems like a very high dose 4 a beginner. I prefer short cycles (about 8 weeks) and at leased 4 off but I dont take anywhere near that amount of gear and Ive been training 4 alot longer. Diet and training properly and consistantly r most important.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2008)

Shadowcam said:


> Diet and training properly and consistantly r most important.



Very true.


----------



## yourawatse (Jan 6, 2008)

*Not such a beginner*



dg806 said:


> Very true.


Once again I must ask you to forgive my bad English (I am from Belgium):
Actually I am not a true beginner, I have been doing Martial Arts (full contact) for 14 years now. I am a beginner in steroids yes! I am not a bodybuilder. People here say I take a lot of gear (300 deca and 1000 susta a week) but in full contact martial art everyone is taking steroids now, I understand from what I read that bodybuilders take even bigger dosages (for a pro bodybuilder the dosages I take would be rediculeous). It works great for me, I do every bodypart once a week, 7 sets per bodypart and every set is around 8-12 reps, I never do barbell bench press or deadlift (instead I do Incline dumbell bech press and bent over/Pulls) and everything in an explosive way. I am 90 kilos now and my aim is 100 kilos (no more because I would get to slow). My calorie intake is around 5000. The reason I started this thread whas to learn what experienced weightlifters tought about 8 weeks, then cycling on lower dosages (750/500/250/250 susta)
and then start all over again with higher dosages.


----------

